# The Incredible Router



## woodomain (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a brief note to introduce myself. I wrote the first book on creative routing in the UK in 1989 (The Incredibe Router). Some of you might own a copy ! I am currently writing the Bespoke Revised Edition and obviously in 18 years a lot of developments have happened and routing is now a huge industry. So I look forward to reading postings on the subject here and perhaps picking some of your brains on the fascinating subject !


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeremy

Looking forward to seeing the new one 


http://www.amazon.com/Incredible-Ro...0208429?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187107555&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...type=ss&index=books&field-author=Jeremy Broun
http://books.google.com/books?id=6wu5AAAACAAJ&dq=isbn:0946819173
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Booksources&isbn=0946819173

Bj 

==========


woodomain said:


> Just a brief note to introduce myself. I wrote the first book on creative routing in the UK in 1989 (The Incredibe Router). Some of you might own a copy ! I am currently writing the Bespoke Revised Edition and obviously in 18 years a lot of developments have happened and routing is now a huge industry. So I look forward to reading postings on the subject here and perhaps picking some of your brains on the fascinating subject !


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Jeremy. Great to have a published author join our group. As far as picking my brains? I only have two. One is lost and the other out looking for it.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Woodomain, Template Tom O'Donnell and I (both ex-UK) have been promoting plunge routing using template guides with female templates also ski routing as an additional method of routing. You may well have been following this forum prior to registering, however, if not, when time permits go through our posts and Tom's sticky which will bring you up to speed. I look forward to you're input.


----------



## woodomain (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the welcome to the forum. Harry, you mentioned ski routing and being a Scotsman living in England I can say some of the best ski routing can be found north of Perth, but you have to watch the 'stem Christianas' on steep downhill passes as the tail of the router can suddenly flip out of control. On a more serious note, when time permits I will navigate my way around the forum to find your postings on the topic.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, who returns from holidays later this week is from Scotland and we both live in Perth




Perth Western Australia!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome Jeremey to the Forum. Good luck with your project!

corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, looking forward to some of your comments on the subject of routing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I love the hat Jeremy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodomain (Aug 14, 2007)

woodomain said:


> Hi, thanks for the welcome to the forum. Harry, you mentioned ski routing and being a Scotsman living in England I can say some of the best ski routing can be found north of Perth, but you have to watch the 'stem Christianas' on steep downhill passes as the tail of the router can suddenly flip out of control. On a more serious note, when time permits I will navigate my way around the forum to find your postings on the topic.


 Please excuse my stupidity Harry but I'm not able to find your posting on ski routing. could you give me a link ? I tried the Search button. Alternatively any comments here about the technique ? I am currently completing the chapter on 'Routing Techniques' in my book and just updating the Ski routing entry. As far as I understand it, long bars are pushed through the router base (in place of the straight fence bars) and height adjustable "feet" attached and then the router cutter lowered to surface trim the workpiece ? I use a method called "Flush trimming/skimming" whereby the same action is achieved by running the router set up with a guide bush alog two parallel box section bars mounted above the workpiece in a custom build cradle.

If anyone has any novel router techniques that I might include, I would like to hear about them. Anything I use, naturally a credit will be given in the book.

Woodomain


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

woodomain said:


> Please excuse my stupidity Harry but I'm not able to find your posting on ski routing. could you give me a link ? I tried the Search button. Alternatively any comments here about the technique ? I am currently completing the chapter on 'Routing Techniques' in my book and just updating the Ski routing entry. As far as I understand it, long bars are pushed through the router base (in place of the straight fence bars) and height adjustable "feet" attached and then the router cutter lowered to surface trim the workpiece ? I use a method called "Flush trimming/skimming" whereby the same action is achieved by running the router set up with a guide bush alog two parallel box section bars mounted above the workpiece in a custom build cradle.
> 
> If anyone has any novel router techniques that I might include, I would like to hear about them. Anything I use, naturally a credit will be given in the book.
> 
> Woodomain


Many of my threads and posts show ski routing, "Another project from Harry"
in today's posts demonstrate one use for the skis but if you click anywhere on "Harrysin" there are options to view all my threads and view gallery, both, particularly "planing with the router" demonstrate the use of skis. The complicated adjustable Aluminium ones that I saw several years ago are not suitable for making by the average woodworker but the ones that I use which were designed by Tom O'donnell certainly are, several to my knowledge have been, using threaded rod as a simple way to try the system, one member has made a very nice variation that did not require threads on the rods. I think that Tom is due home tomorrow after a six week holiday. Are you on Skype?


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

WELCOME to the forum Woodomain. I am also very much looking forward to some of your comments on the subject of routing.
Take care
Doyle


----------

